# [SOLVED] RISE AND FALL CIVILIZATION AT WAR



## omarthefirst (Jun 19, 2012)

Dear Sirs
I have bought the original game and try to install it,every thing was going normal untill I choosed to luanch the game after installation done.
The protection system insist that I must have the DISK on disk Drive.and sure its already there.
My Operating system is XP and all games requirements are verified also the Game I ve bought is a DVD not several CDS.
The Error appeared hasn't any code or number.
you are kindly requested to advice me what to do.
Your quick response will be highly appreciated


----------



## omarthefirst (Jun 19, 2012)

*Reminder: RISE AND FALL CIVILIZATION AT WAR*

I am sorry but I am new here,,when do I expect to have any advice or suggestion regarding my previous inquiring?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Reminder: RISE AND FALL CIVILIZATION AT WAR*

When somebody gets to it.

There are only a few people advising on here whilst there are many people wanting the help.


----------



## omarthefirst (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Reminder: RISE AND FALL CIVILIZATION AT WAR*

Thanx for caring,,should I seek help somewhere else.thanx again


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RISE AND FALL CIVILIZATION AT WAR*

what do you want help with?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: RISE AND FALL CIVILIZATION AT WAR*

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

Are you certain you're using the correct DVD? Usually they're labeled as 'PLAY Disc' or 'Disc 1'.


----------



## omarthefirst (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: RISE AND FALL CIVILIZATION AT WAR*

frist of all thanx for your reply,I have bought PKG consist of only one DVD and after installation was done the options shown on DVD auto run was to install , uninstall or play.
so I dont think that I am missing any other cd or dvd.
Thanx again for you all


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: RISE AND FALL CIVILIZATION AT WAR*

Hi,

Have you tried running it from the cd itself rather than use the shortcuts? (go to your cd drive, explore the cd and find the .exe file for running the game)

Steve


----------



## omarthefirst (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: RISE AND FALL CIVILIZATION AT WAR*

Aye Captain Steve ,,many times and the same nothing is always upon me.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RISE AND FALL CIVILIZATION AT WAR*

Do other disks work in the drive?

does the drive spin when you try to run from the disk?


----------



## omarthefirst (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: RISE AND FALL CIVILIZATION AT WAR*

Any way am establishing a contact now with W.B -(as there is no more midway home entertainment) - and I hope they would be able to show some calibers.
thanks again for every one here.


----------



## omarthefirst (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: RISE AND FALL CIVILIZATION AT WAR*

yes it does loud and clear,I have even tried a Empire total war DVD -larger volume- and every thing is ok.
The DVD it self and the DVD drive is in perfect condition .


----------



## omarthefirst (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: RISE AND FALL CIVILIZATION AT WAR*

One more thing,,the PKG I ve include a CD key ,,but during the installation process it wasn't required to be inserted . may be it will be requested at the game main screen??


----------



## omarthefirst (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: RISE AND FALL CIVILIZATION AT WAR*

Finally it has been solved , it was about Pactching and Apply a Starforce program.
my thanks and gratitude to every one cared and to every one here as well.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to hear you sorted it 

I have marked the thread as [Solved] and closed it.

Should the issue reappear, or you wish to add something, just send me a Private Message (PM).

Thanks,
-Redeye


----------

